# E36 M3 Rough Idle TSB



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Does anyone have a copy of the E36 M3 rough idle TSB? I think my car's fine, but I'm curious as to what it says. I guess I'm still in hypochondriac mode with my new-to-me car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Does anyone have a copy of the E36 M3 rough idle TSB? I think my car's fine, but I'm curious as to what it says. I guess I'm still in hypochondriac mode with my new-to-me car. *


I actually need to take my car in for this TSB. I'd like to have a copy as my service advisor likes feigning ignorance.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

So the E36's have the same problem? There has been a supposed "fix" in the works for the E46 M3 as well, but it has never fixed anything. Mine used to have a really rough idle on startup, sometimes even stalling, but it seems to have gotten better on its own for now.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

is it TSB#120299 from alldata?

http://www.alldata.com/TSB/06/98068537.html


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm thinking it is. Hopefully someone out there has the actual text of the TSB. Bueller? Bueller?


----------

